# 1.4 turbo noise and heat



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

I test drove the 1.4 turbo Cruze today and enjoyed the drivetrain and suspension. However, I was shocked at how loud the engine fan was at idle and also at how much heat was emitted from the engine and how hot it got back near the rear door. I assume this is all normal for a turbo but I'm surprised. My daughter was standing three feet in front of the car while it was idling with her hands over her ears!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

My Cruze simply is not noisy. Try test driving another.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If the AC was on & it was hot outside or the motor was running a bit hot then the electric cooling fan might run for a bit. probably not the whole drive though.


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

It was about 32C and no the fan didn't run the whole time. Yes the AC was on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

stodge - buy something other than a Cruze. You have now started four negative threads and don't even own a Cruze. You have already decided the Cruze is worthless. I have two and none of the complaints you have reported apply to either of them.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

This car is not noisy, and any car sitting in place with the A/C on will generate a good amount of heat...has nothing to do with the turbo, which is doing nothing but spinning in the breeze when the car is idling.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No idea what you're talking about. But it ain't loud. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Seriously Stodge don't buy a Cruze. It seems like your just looking for negative stuff to say about what I think is a great car! 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you a troll? Do you work for another manufacturer?


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

Christopher_2 said:


> Are you a troll? Do you work for another manufacturer?


*facepalm*

Im a consumer finding good/bad points about vehicles so I can decide which one to buy.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

stodge said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Im a consumer finding good/bad points about vehicles so I can decide which one to buy.


Bullshit.


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

Prove it. You can lock the thread, there's no point trying to convince some people.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree... This thread should be locked... Along with the other negative crap Stodge started


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

stodge said:


> Prove it.


The radio display is hideous, the gauges are unreadable, it sounds like a cement mixer and runs hotter than the space shuttle, but you're still in the market?


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

So you'll also lock any thread where someone makes a negative comment about the Cruze? Or is it just because I hadnt yet posted anything glorifying the Cruze? Haha you guys are so.....


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are really looking to buy the Cruze, then you should understand the engineering a bit better to learn why it does what it does. Yes, the fan can come on full at idle. It does this to cool various components, including the turbo and the AC system. I much prefer this to the alternative - a vehicle that fails to provide adequate component cooling, which will lead to shorter component life. Yes, outside the vehicle it may be louder than some others at times, but the cabin is extremely well insulated, probably the quietest in its class.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Those of you who say when the electric fan is running it is quiet obviously have not heard its max speed. seems it has at least two speeds it runs at, one thats just on, one thats jet engine loud(if standing in front of car). 

The reason it is so loud has to do with under the hood. unlike 90% of the cars that just mount the fan to back of radiator the cruze has a shroud covering the rest of back of radiator, forcing the fan to actually suck all air through the radiator. If you stand in front of car while fan is on you can actually feel it sucking in air, & when the fan is on full it is VERY loud. I don't think the fan is actually making all the noise, but this suction of fresh air is loud as ****. 

Heard this on more than one cruze I have driven, so nothing wrong with my car.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

I have to say that my cruze is the most quietest car I have ever owned. Alot quieter than the brand new camery that pulled up on the side yesterday when I was at the bank drive through..


----------



## gebhart50 (Sep 9, 2012)

i traded a lemon 2011 focus sel for my new 2012 cruze ltz and love it 2500 miles later it's 10 times the car the focus was and is quiet handles better great sound system averages 33 mpg (focus only got 27mpg average ) oh yea and it looks cool too soooooo stodge or stooge whatever you are get a life, i know where there is a lemon focus you can buy .....................................


----------

